# Wann hört Amouranth auf? Twitch-Star spricht über ihre Zukunft



## Icetii (26. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wann hört Amouranth auf? Twitch-Star spricht über ihre Zukunft* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Wann hört Amouranth auf? Twitch-Star spricht über ihre Zukunft*


----------



## dacarter2160 (26. November 2021)

Karriereende? Das wird ein schwarzer Tag für die PC Games Newssektion.


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2021)

dacarter2160 schrieb:


> Karriereende? Das wird ein schwarzer Tag für die PC Games Newssektion.


Wieso, PCG kann ja auch im Anschluss weiter über sie berichten...


----------



## weazz1980 (26. November 2021)

Könnt ihr bitte aufhören über diesen Mist zu berichten? 

Wenn's jemanden interessiert kann er bei der Frau auch direkt zuschauen.

Ich bin doch hier nicht auf bunte.de, meine Güte...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. November 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wieso, PCG kann ja auch im Anschluss weiter über sie berichten...


In der Medien Sektion nachdem sie ihre XXX Karriere richtig durchstartet ?🤣


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören über diesen Mist zu berichten?
> 
> Wenn's jemanden interessiert kann er bei der Frau auch direkt zuschauen.
> 
> Ich bin doch hier nicht auf bunte.de, meine Güte...


Ach komm, so lange geklickt wird, wäre die PCG ja blöd, nicht über jedes Lüftchen welches von dieser Dame produziert wird zu berichten. Wer also hier postet, trägt ganz aktiv dazu bei, dass weiter berichtet wird - selbst dann, wenn das Posting die Berichterstattung kritisiert.


----------



## Toni (26. November 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören über diesen Mist zu berichten?





Frullo schrieb:


> Ach komm, so lange geklickt wird, wäre die PCG ja blöd, nicht über jedes Lüftchen welches von dieser Dame produziert wird zu berichten.



Zu diesem Thema kann ich die aktuelle Folge des PCGC-Podcast empfehlen, da geht Maria drauf ein, warum wir darüber berichten. 
Hier ist der Q&A Thread, wo man dann auch weitere Fragen stellen kann. und hier ist der Podcastthread, wo man die Folge hören kann
Da die meisten Klicks dazu außerhalb vom Forum kommen, kann ich gar nicht sagen, ob weniger Kommentare da so helfen würden. ABER(!) natürlich würden die Themen dann nicht im Forum so hochgepusht und so vielen Leuten gezeigt werden und damit hätten dann zumindest die Stammuser was davon


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> In der Medien Sektion nachdem sie ihre XXX Karriere richtig durchstartet ?🤣


Wieso sollte sie? 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich noch nie irgendein von dieser Dame produziertes Video gesehen habe, scheint ja alles darauf hinzudeuten, dass sie ihr Geld damit verdient, indem sie softe Erotik suggeriert - warum sollte sie also in ein Business wechseln, bei der der Verschleiss um einiges höher liegen dürfte und ihre persönlichen Einnahmen wohl kaum mit den aktuellen mithalten dürften.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. November 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie?
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich noch nie irgendein von dieser Dame produziertes Video gesehen habe, scheint ja alles darauf hinzudeuten, dass sie ihr Geld damit verdient, indem sie softe Erotik suggeriert - warum sollte sie also in ein Business wechseln, bei der der Verschleiss um einiges höher liegen dürfte und ihre persönlichen Einnahmen wohl kaum mit den aktuellen mithalten dürften.


Smilie Filter an, Holz vertikal, oder/und atestierte Ironie Befreiung ? 🤨


----------



## Vordack (26. November 2021)

LOL

Mein erster Gedanke als ich die Überschrift las war: Wenn sie Hängetitten bekommt.

Dann stellt sich beim lesen des Artikels heraus dass ich 100% Rcht hatte: "Auf Twitter verrät die Streamerin, dass sie ihren Erfolg nun so lange wie möglich nutzen wird, bis es keinen Sinn mehr ergibt"


----------



## arrgh (26. November 2021)

@Schalkmund 

...


----------



## Flecky (26. November 2021)

Ich kenne auch kein einziger sinnvoller Beitrag dieser barbusigen Twitcherin. Und dieser Satz beschreibt mein Problem mit dieser reißerischen Berichterstattung.

1.  Diese Person hat nichts mit Gaming, sondern nur mit Selbstvermarktung zu tun.
2. Ich erinnere mich, trotzdem ich einiges gelesen habe, nur an riesige Brüste.

Will sagen diese Person ist völlig irrelevant für die Allgemeinheit, es sei denn man braucht eine Vorlage...


----------



## devilsreject (26. November 2021)

Könnt ihr bitte auch die FSK 18 Videos verlinken, dass eigentlich kommt mir in den Kopf wenn ich das Vorschaubildchen anschaue...

Nein im Ernst, berichtet gerne über die neuen Audis oder so aber doch bitte nicht über die ollen Streamer.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. November 2021)

> Was will Amouranth nach ihrem Karriereende machen?​Ihre gewonnene Freizeit möchte Amouranth einem großen Tierheim widmen, das sie nach ihrer Streaming-Laufbahn eröffnen möchte.



Ja, ja ihre Einnahmen werden in ein großes Tierheim fließen ....

Ein Insider hat PCGames bereits jetzt verraten welche "Tiere" künftig in dem großen Anwesen leben werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'nen störrischer Esel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'nen irres Pferd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'ne dumme Taube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'nen gestörter Hund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'ne blöde Kuh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ne' Giraffe ... mit dicken Titten. 


*Für weiter Twitchthot-News schauen Sie auch morgen wieder bei PCGames vorbei.*


----------



## lokokokode (26. November 2021)

Die tauscht doch die Plastikteile in ihren Onlyfans Sachen gegen echte ein XD


----------



## rp12439 (26. November 2021)

Ich höre auch auf zu arbeiten wenn mein "passives Einkommen" mein Einkommen durch Arbeit übersteigt. Sie meint wohl Aktien und Zinsen... ich die Rente...


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (26. November 2021)

ich hab mal 10sek bei der reingeschaut um zu sehen was der hype soll, da war die gerade an so einem Teil am rumlecken mit Geräuschen, ASMR oder wie der Rotz heisst, ich hab fast gekotzt und schnell gewechselt...  sorry das ist so platt, die nutzt einfach nur pubertäre Jugendliche und andere Nerds aus, über sowas sollte man dann nicht noch berichten und noch mehr Leute zum simpen bringen.


----------



## LostHero (27. November 2021)

Kenn die Dame nicht, schaue kein Twitch, aber immer wenn hier auf PC Games eine News mit Thumbnail dazu ist denke ich es geht um Portale die *porn* im Namen tragen. Aber gut, das Auge guckt mit oder wie war das?

Davon ab: eine Tankstelle? Ob das noch ein zukunftsfähiger Investmentcase ist sei auch mal dahin gestellt...


----------



## arrgh (27. November 2021)

Kann mir jemand mal erklären, was dieser Blödsinn mit den Tiermasken soll?


----------



## Phone (28. November 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal erklären, was dieser Blödsinn mit den Tiermasken soll?


Es soll das Titten zeigen verharmlosen...Mehr nicht.


----------



## arrgh (28. November 2021)

Irgendwie wird mir bei der folgenden Vorstellung ganz warm ums Herz: 

Amourella als zierliche Oma vor einem knisternden Kamin sitzend, ein Fotoalbum mit den darin gesammelten Erinnerungen an diese glorreiche Zeit leicht zitternd haltend sowie ihre Enkelkinder, die mit staunenden, unschuldigen und etwas verstörten Äuglein auf dieses groteske Bildmaterial starren... bis schließlich die in Nostalgie versunkene und etwas weinerliche Stimme unseres Twitch-Stars ertönt: "Und dann Kinder, dann kam mir die geniale Idee mit der Taubenmaske... GURRGURR!"


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> In der Medien Sektion nachdem sie ihre XXX Karriere richtig durchstartet ?🤣


XXX - da wäre ich dabei.


arrgh84 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal erklären, was dieser Blödsinn mit den Tiermasken soll?


Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich das sehr verstörend finde.


----------

